# Zebra 3!!



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

It's about time! I've been waiting for a kit of this car since the day I first saw it... 

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Starsky-Hutch-Ford-Torino-125--1995--PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_3067.html

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/?showtopic=95581

A while back I remember lamenting the absence of a decent kit of this car...looks like my prayers have been answered!! For me, this car is right up there with the Interceptor and the General Lee...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't know why it took 'em so long to produce a styrene kit of the Striped Tomato, or why Revell decided to do it now, but I'm really looking forward to this one as well. I do hope Revell will correct the issues mentioned in that Modelcarsmag thread before it's released (which now appears to be May of 2015), and wonder if it'll come with both sets of external rear view mirrors. I guess we'll know soon enough.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I'm hoping the same thing you are *Zombie*... with a littlke luck they'll re-tool it and iron out the issues before it goes on the store shelves, but I've already started sourcing correct wheels and thinking about how to correct the window line if they don't get to it. From what I can tell there isn't a huge amount of work that this kit would need to get it closer to the real thing, but then again I don't have one in my paws yet, so we'll just have to wait and see. May of next year can't arrive soon enough!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

whiskeyrat said:


> ...From what I can tell there isn't a huge amount of work that this kit would need to get it closer to the real thing...


I agree; except for the wheels (which are too shallow in those test shots) there are only some minor corrections needed to make the kit dead on, and even if Revell doesn't fix them it shouldn't be too difficult for the average modeler to make them him/herself (though I agree with the comments in the Modelcarsmag thread that we modelers shouldn't have to do so on a kit produced in 2014). Either way, I'll just be happy to have the kit.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

MY GAWD it sure is about time they offered this kit! My Mom would have loved to have seen me build this one! (I'm no Ford man by any means) BUT, I just may have to get this one for the S&G's to build......

I remember watching the reruns of the show.....GOD, that says a lot towards my age, but was a good show even during the reruns!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

-Hemi- said:


> ...I remember watching the reruns of the show.....GOD, that says a lot towards my age...


Reruns? Bah! I watched 'em when they were first-run. _And_ I have all four seasons on DVD.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

woot!


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Zombie_61 said:


> I don't know why it took 'em so long to produce a styrene kit of the Striped Tomato, or why Revell decided to do it now,.


They should have done it in 2004 to capitalize on the movie :freak:

now they need to do a 74 dodge monaco to fill that other missing movie cop car


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> They should have done it in 2004 to capitalize on the movie :freak:...


Unfortunately, the 2004 movie barely capitalized on itself, and was considered to be only modestly successful by the studio (i.e., it didn't perform nearly as well as they had expected it to at the box office).



aussiemuscle308 said:


> ...now they need to do a 74 dodge monaco to fill that other missing movie cop car


Yes!!!


----------

